# New Line 6 POD HD 300, 400 & 500 Series Effects Pedals



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Line 6 has added the POD HD series to their line-up. It looks like another winner for them.

[YOUTUBE]D-C7TbcEglY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]szkD-xp6SCE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]o5P2guTNzaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

L&M or Tom Lee don't even have them in their systems nor have the sales folks here haven't even heard of them yet.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You're not surprised about that I hope. I mean L&M only got their online system going about a year ago and it still isn't anything to write home about.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Not really surprised, it's just a little frustrating that Canada is always so far behind in getting products that others have already bought and are using.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jimsz said:


> Not really surprised, it's just a little frustrating that Canada is always so far behind in getting products that others have already bought and are using.


I'm sure you could get L&M to order you one at their normally minimum of a 25% inflated price. If I was going to buy one, I would find a dealer in the USA who would ship one USPS to avoid the exorbitant customs fees that FedEx and UPS charge. These look like really nice units and are on my list of items to add.


----------



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

L&M has them (or at least the HD500) in their system in-store. Tom Lee says they haven't been released in Canada (yet, Line6 says they've shipped).

So, they're likely either sitting at customs or at the Canadian distributor's warehouse. If the latter, then likely you won't see them get released to the stores until they can get rid of the X3 Live units that they have in stock...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There a literally thousands of posts on The Gear Page about the Line 6 POD HD series:

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/forumdisplay.php?f=53


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm thinking of maybe getting rid of my M9 and getting an HD500 just waiting to try one out.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

This guys not impressed: YouTube - Line6 POD HD500 Effects Processor Review PART TWO inc soundsby tonymckenzie.com

It now looks like L&M have them online for purchase at $569 CDN + free shipping for the HD500 but still show the stores as being out of stock. That's not a bad price considering they are $500US. 

Long & McQuade - Products - Line 6 POD HD 500


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I had a chance today to try one out and I got to say that i was impressed. I had it plugged into the power amp in on a new Hotrod deluxe, and the amp models sounded great. the daul amp modes sounded awsome as well. The only thing is that there is a bit of a learning curve to the user interface and I would most likely program the patches using the computer interface for ease of use. But I think I will be getting one of these ad sell off my M9.


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

after looking into these i'm really considering getting an M9! funny how gear will make people go in different directions!


----------

